
RSS to ActivityPub Converter - sohkamyung
https://github.com/dariusk/rss-to-activitypub
======
soapdog
For those here who enjoy how ActivityPub allows you to push content and then
receive comments back but don't have the mental bandwidth to implement such
system for their blog, let me point you to:

    
    
      https://brid.gy/
    

It uses microformats and webmentions to find content in your blog and then
pushes it to silos and other services. If someone comment about it somewhere
that is not your blog, it captures that comment and send it to your blog as a
webmention.

All this is part of the (somewhat complex but beautiful when it works)
standards and services that people from the IndieWeb movement are shipping.
You can see more info about it at:

    
    
      https://indieweb.org/
    

The Bridgy service mentioned early can push your blog content to mastodon and
pick replies, boosts, likes and send them back as webmention as well.

------
g82918
I am still not super sold on the ActivityPub format as being better than RSS,
any dissenters want to change my mind?

~~~
tedunangst
Push tends to be more efficient, and more responsive, for content that updates
less frequently than the polling interval.

~~~
eecc
But it also increases load on small yet popular sources. On the other hand
proxies, conditional request headers and HTTP 304 make for a great yet simple
distributed caching infrastructure.

Of course if you’re thinking in terms of “broadcast internet” with a Facebook
at its center you may be correct

~~~
zaarn
Mail is also push based, seems to work fine without a caching infrastructure.

~~~
kickscondor
Mmmm, RSS over e-mail. Is it bad that I want this?

~~~
csande17
Isn't that just a mailing list?

~~~
kickscondor
I guess I need to clarify. I don't want email summaries of blogs - that would
be awful. I want websites to offer the ability to send raw RSS feeds over
email as a push service.

So basically WebSub but you don't need to run a WebSub server - you could just
parse feeds using, for example, a procmail script. Email is already a well-
supported protocol; WebSub is not.

------
pmlnr
There's also [https://fed.brid.gy/](https://fed.brid.gy/) : if your site has
microformats2, it'll turn the site itself to activitypub.

------
edhelas
I also built
[https://github.com/edhelas/atomtopubsub/](https://github.com/edhelas/atomtopubsub/)
a while ago :)

Because XMPP Pubsub is basically a container for anything an
[https://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0277.html](https://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0277.html)
already fully standardize the presence of Atom 1.0 in XMPP it's super easy to
publish standard RSS/Atom feeds to XMPP and enjoy fully real-time,
decentralized news system.

There is no need to "fake" an ActivityPub account or edit your articles
content, the feeds (called Communities) can be managed with roles,
subscriptions and many other features and the articles are basically standard
Atom elements (like you can find on your average HTTP Atom feed, the container
changes, the content stays the same).

All those things are already standardized for years (Pubsub is there since
2002, Microblog since 2008) and implemented in the main XMPP servers.

If you want to check things client side, I'm working on Movim that implements
all those things already [https://movim.eu/](https://movim.eu/).

Here is the XKCD feed on XMPP Pubsub
[https://nl.movim.eu/?node/comics.movim.eu/XKCD](https://nl.movim.eu/?node/comics.movim.eu/XKCD)
and our Movim Blog
[https://nl.movim.eu/?node/pubsub.movim.eu/Movim](https://nl.movim.eu/?node/pubsub.movim.eu/Movim)
(notice the likes, the comments, the edited content, the rich content)…

~~~
jannes
Visiting
[https://nl.movim.eu/?node/pubsub.movim.eu/Movim](https://nl.movim.eu/?node/pubsub.movim.eu/Movim)
seems to try to load some images via port 5280.

What's the reason for using non-standard ports?

~~~
edhelas
Indeed, our image uploading system through XMPP used to use the 5280 port.
This was changed recently to proxy things through the standard 443 port :)

Unfortunately we cannot change the existing URLs that were spread across the
whole network so we're keeping an exception for the existing ones.

But the new files are now uploaded on this kind of urls
[https://upload.movim.eu/files/9d94237298995552fa13436420195f...](https://upload.movim.eu/files/9d94237298995552fa13436420195fbca436dce7/pqIeRmT5iywLGPuFji9pgZsP4VH8mvfIAwWQEFxj/Aurora_wallpaper.png.jpg)

------
falcolas
Moderately tangental - is a node development/runtime environment really so
common that it need not be called out as a dependency (such as how this one
specifies beanstalkd as a dependency)?

~~~
calibas
Node.js is the just "hippest" thing and if you're "cool" you already have it
installed.

At least that's what I'm told, I'm one of those ancient beings who still
remembers the old Javascript, back when it was the opposite of cool. I'm happy
it's matured greatly since then.

